# Trees to plant next spring.



## tdszymb (Dec 11, 2011)

I live in Mid Michigan and have planted seedlings every spring since 2000. I have been planting Red Oak, White Oak, Black Cherry, and Black Walnut. I plant 25% red oak, 25% white oak, 25% black cherry, and 25% black walnut they all grow well here. Should I change my % or add another species of tree. My plan is for someone (My kids) to harvest the trees in the next 30 plus years. Any ideas Thanks.


----------



## s219 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just curious -- where do you get the seedlings?


----------



## tdszymb (Dec 11, 2011)

s219 said:


> Just curious -- where do you get the seedlings?



At first was having the forester who helped plant get them, now growing them myself from seed collected local and grown in rootmake pots for 1 to 3 years. I am now planting less trees with much higher quality.


----------



## leadarrows (Dec 11, 2011)

I get mine at:

Jasper-Pulaski Nursery
15508 West 700 North
Medaryville, IN 47957
(Hwy. 421, 5 miles north of Medaryville)
Phone: 219-843-4827
or e-mail [email protected]

or:

Vallonia Nursery
2782 W. Co. Rd. 540 S.
Mail: P.O. Box 218
Vallonia, IN 47281
(Go south of Brownstown on Hwy. 135 to Vallonia. Turn left on blacktop road and go 2.9 miles to nursery). Signs are posted.
Phone: 812-358-3621
Fax: 812-358-9033
or e-mail [email protected]

We planted 5400 on 12 acres last year. In the last 5 years we have planted over 8000 trees.


----------



## war-wagon (Dec 12, 2011)

do you have websites for either nursery?


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 12, 2011)

What spacing are your initial plantings at?

The plantings from 2000, what % loss did you have? What are the sizes of the trees now?

What about your soils? What is the site index on your soil(s)?

Take a look at your first to second and third plantings and evaluate them, see which species shows the most vigor and which shows the least.

When will you thin? Are you pruning any of the lower branches to promote knot free wood?

A lot to consider.


----------



## leadarrows (Dec 12, 2011)

war-wagon said:


> do you have websites for either nursery?



If your asking me all I have is the DNR site.

DNR: Tree Seedling Nurseries


----------



## tdszymb (Dec 12, 2011)

The trees were planted 6x10 and 8x10 2500 red oak 3000 black cherry, 800 white oak & 400 walnut . There was very little loss (lots of rain). I have trimmed for terminal bud and removed lower limbs. The oaks are 25ft tall and 4in DBH, the cherry and walnut are 35ft tall 6in DBH. The trees are all doing great it's going to be hard to cull them in the future. Here are some pictures from last year 2010 of the red oaks and black cherry.View attachment 211234
View attachment 211235


----------



## leadarrows (Dec 13, 2011)

They look great. I can hardly wait until mine look as good as yours...well I can wait...that will make me 67....lol


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 14, 2011)

That's a fine looking stand. The only "hardwood" people plant around here is Alder or ornamental yard trees. Otherwise it's Douglas Fir, Incense Cedar, Western Red Cedar, and Hemlock. Occasionally some Pacific Madrone is planted here usually on state or federal ground due to contract requirements.


----------



## war-wagon (Dec 14, 2011)

I recently had 15 acres of plantation pines clear cut. I plan to replant in the near future with predominantly hardwoods (burr oak, black walnut, cherry, white oak). what i'm wondering is with the amount of slash left behind; would it be worth it to doze the entire lot, or just clear a spot for each seedling (not truly realistic). I know there's pros and cons to be weighed. One thought is to just push all of the slash off with a smaller dozer. I don't see a problem with leaving the stumps. Would actually make keeping the rows straight easier. Pasturizing the whole lot would make PH adjustment easier though. There is the matter of a huge mess to be considered and the additional cost of getting someone in to doze the lot. Leaving the slash behind would keep competitive growth to a minimum. Lots to think about..............


----------

